# "wheelin"



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have heard ATVing and ATVers frequently maligned by "outdoorsmen" including posts on this site. In the past decade ATVing has become immensely popular. This popularity has spawned the need for tighter restrictions and regulations. With these restrictions, however, land management agencies like the Forest Service and BLM have responded to this growing popularity by building and maintaining ATV trails, trail systems, authorized play areas and in some cases even campgrounds designed for ATVing. When done right, safely and conscientiously, ATVing can be a very, very enjoyable family outdoor recreation activity that can be enjoyed by old, young and in between. I will not mention my wife's age but I will turn 61 in a couple of months and she now has some health problems that prevent her from enjoying many of the outdoor activities we have done together most of our married life like backpacking, hiking, hunting, fishing, Etc. But she still can and does enjoy ATVing very much. We recently spent a few days with part of our family including our 3 year old grandson, camping, ATVing ("riding the vroom vrooms")and fishing on the north slope of the Uintas. Here are some pics.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time with the family campfire! It's good to hear your wife can get out and enjoy the bikin'. It's also good to see some helmets on you guys, out there being safe. Love that picture with the dog :lol: 

Nice fish in that other post too!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see a good atv report! Are you going to the land access rally at the capital on the 8th?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

61?!?!?!?! Really?, you make me look like an old man while out hunting and hiking. Looks like a lot of fun. I am glad that over the Fourth of July your daughter convinced my wife its still ok to ride four wheelers. We'll be enjoying a our wheelres agina this coming week. oh I I still laugh everytime I see that dgo with his Doggles on. Great report.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1,
I work 7 days on and 7 days off and started back to work today so I will be working on the 8th. Then next week my wife wants to go on one more ATV trip before fall semester starts. She wants to go explore part of the Piute Trail system. By the way, does anyone know any good places to camp high enough to be cool enough to be comfortable but still accessable with my brand new toy hauler trailer in say the Beaver area?


berrynut,
My problem is that I pack a rifle all over the mountain and see nothing while some who doesn't have an elk tag sees all the elk standing by the ATVs. :wink: Then that person draws yet another limited entry tag from the expo which makes two in three years!!!!!!!!!! _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> orvis1,
> I work 7 days on and 7 days off and started back to work today so I will be working on the 8th. Then next week my wife wants to go on one more ATV trip before fall semester starts. She wants to go explore part of the Piute Trail system. By the way, does anyone know any good places to camp high enough to be cool enough to be comfortable but still accessable with my brand new toy hauler trailer in say the Beaver area?
> 
> I will be out of town and going to miss it myself but many members or our atv club will be there. Hopefully the a-holes on the hill take notice...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great report and pic. the dog one cracks me up.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

HA!
My Britney LOVES riding the wheeler with me! Too funny!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife had heard a lot about the Piute Trail so she really wanted to see some of it. She was between semesters and I was off last week so I took her for a ride. We camped at Big John's Flat above Beaver and rode parts of the Piute Trail. The first day we got cold, wet, hot, dusty and tired. Then we stopped for lunch. After Lunch we rode all the way to I 70 and back. Each day after that my wife insisted we ride farther and stay longer irregardless of time or conditions. We got back last night. This morning I had to find all of my body parts to wake them up, then try to coax them to move enough to get out of bed. The shower helped but mostly the water just hurt. I stumbled into the kitchen and my wife was listening to the Tabernacle choir. They were singing "....Climb every mountain, ford every stream, follow every rainbow.........". I thought........OH NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! But we must have had fun. Here are some pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you get to ride the joe lott trail? That one is a fun one.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not sure where the Joe Lott trail is so I don't think we rode on it. We didn't get over to the Monroe Mountains or the east side of the Piute Valley at all. We rode from Big John's Flat north to I 70 on the main (01)Piute Trail. We stopped for a while at the Silver King Mine. We took side trail #13 back up past Kimberly and back over the Tushar Mountains to camp. The next day we rode south down 01 to Three Creeks Res., Then took side trails up Lake Steam around Puffer Lake and Big Flat to hook up with 01 again. We took 01 around, down and up to the head of Wades Canyon but did not go down it. We, in stead, took side trail # 88 back to Three Creeks and back up to camp. I really liked trails 27 (up Lake Stream) and 88. They were beautiful and very fun. I would have enjoyed the 01 portion of the ride more were it not for the cloud burst and hail storm we got into. On Friday, my wife wanted to visit Miners Park in Bullion Canyon, so we rode back over the Tushars, down Beaver Creek Canyon to Marysvale, then back up Bullion Canyon to Bullion City, then back to Marysvale and all the way back to camp. Most of that ride was on pretty good roads which was good because we had to ride hard and fast to make it back for dinner (I don't miss too many dinners. :wink: ). But Miners Park and Bullion Falls were worth the ride over there. On the way back we stopped in Marysvale for gas and a snack. I am pretty sure there were more ATVs in Marysvale than vehicles.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I got dizzy reading your last post campfire !! *\-\* 

Sounds like a heck of a lot of fun....thanks for sharing !!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That one pic by the fence looks like the entrance to Joe Lott trial. You were right in the area back and forth through the stream on the way to the silver king mine. Marysvale is addicting stop by hoovers if you want some good grub.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a awesome fun trip. I was down there on those same trails the prior weekend. I loved that portion of the stream coming out of three creeks reservoir. We camped up on Big Flats, rather than big johns flat, but I have been in that same area. Its some beautiful country down there. That trail going towards Lake Stream was a fun one, but that fine dust sure gets in your head quickly. I was coughing up dust for 2 days afterwards :lol:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Orvis,
My photo was taken in the parking lot of the Silver King Mine. But from your discription the Joe Lott Trail might be the 50 inches or less section of the 01(main Piute Trail) trail that goes down Dry Creek from just north of the Silver King Mine to the Freemont Indian State park on I 70. If it is, we did take that trail and we loved it. I especially liked criss crossing the stream near the bottom. Because some of the switch backs are so narrow that passing other traffic might be difficult, the book we were using for a guide suggested you only go down that section. For that reason and because we wanted to see Kimberly we took the Kimberly road back to the top to return to camp. We also really liked the #88 trail between Bettinson's Flat and Three Creeks Rreservoir on the south side of Beaver Canyon. That was really fun, too. And by the way, in case any of you archers are interested, we must have seen 200 deer on that trail Thursday afternoon includding several young bucks and two 4 points.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

We were down near there this last week. Too bad I didnt know you were down there too. We were at fish lake with the whole family and 7 wheelers, rode the goose berry system and parts of the Piute system. WE need to get that son of yours to quit running around with that girl so much and come enjoy the outdoors again, or bring her along.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> We were down near there this last week. Too bad I didnt know you were down there too. We were at fish lake with the whole family and 7 wheelers, rode the goose berry system and parts of the Piute system. WE need to get that son of yours to quit running around with that girl so much and come enjoy the outdoors again, or bring her along.


Or just get married and start making grandchildren........ :wink: I really wanted to go to UM but my wife wanted to go to Beaver. It was fun and we were so buisy "wheelin" I really didn't have time to fish anyway.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

You really need to make it to Um creek. Its a fun little place and the size of fish it holds really suprised me. Some of the funnest dry action I've had on a creek.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I hear you fatbass! But........................ Are You married? :wink: Actually I am afraid my fishinig will be grinding to halt soon for a couple of months anyway. I have one more week off before September and I have spent so much time camping in July and August I really need to get caught up on some chores. But if the stars line up I might one more day of fishing in before I put the old fly rod in moth balls for the hunting season.


----------

